# Question regarding Pioneer Elite SC25



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

I have just purchased an Optoma HD20 projector along with a Pioneer Elite SC25 receiver. I have installed everything but am having a video issue. It may be that I do not have something hooked up properly since I am so accustomed to the world of analog audio/video inputs. Lol. Anyway, I am trying to hook up my ps3 player. I get audio but no video. In fact, when I scroll through all the video inputs on the SC25, nothing changes. My directv shows up on them all. I have my Optoma ceiling mounted and hooked up via hdmi1 to the Satellite receiver and I then connected the audio to the receiver. So, it seems that the SC25 doesn't know that it is to handle the video inputs. What am I doing wrong and why to I get audio from the PS3 player [hdmi input] but no video? Thanks so much in advance. I replaced an old Runco 750 crt projector with the optoma and tried to use the existing video cable straight to the Monitor out on the a/v receiver along with connecting the Satellite receiver to the SC25 via hdmi but got nothing. Thanks again.


Robin


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Check to see that you have the HDMI out on the receiver selected to "On" or "Yes" as most receivers default to off meaning that they pass the video out the analog video outputs only.

By the way welcome to the Shack!


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok, I see what you are saying and I will give that a shot now. I have been working on it all afternoon and I was sure I'd lose my mind. LOL! Thanks and I look forward to being a part of the forum. I've learned more on forums that 16 yrs of schooling.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I had this happen to me once and realized that the PS3 was still setup to use component cables. You might try connecting the PS3 to the optima using both HDMI and component and see if it shows up on the screen via component. If it does, re-do the video setup and it will find HDMI. 

Tony is correct in that many receivers are set to analog however, the Pioneer Elites are factory defaulted to HDMI audio on. That being said, if it is a refurb or used unit, whoever had it before may have changed it to analog out which would go back to Tony's recomendation to confirm it is turned on for HDMI. Additionally, make sure you are connecting the the PS3 to the HDMI marked Bluray as this has no option for anything but HDMI audio and video. There is no corresponding input for analog on that model.

Hope this helps.....:T


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok, I tried that and I get video with through the component but when I hook up the hdmi, I get a black screen and sound. It's like it's trying but doesn't come through. I went through the video setup but nothing changed. I just do not get it.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I forgot to mention that when you have both cables connected, component and hdmi, and you run through the setup on component, choose HDMI as the video. When you selct hdmi the screen should go black. When that happens, quickly change to hdmi on the projector and you should have video and at that point you will be able to save the settings for hdmi. I forgot about that part, sorry...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok, I need to clarify something to get my mind straight on this. I am getting video via hdmi1 to my satellite receiver and a digital cable to my a/v receiver connected to tv/sat. What I am not understanding is why I can't just connect the ps3 to the a/v receiver via hdmi2. When I change the video inputs on my a/v receiver, I continue to get satellite regardless of what the setting is. Does this make any sense? I took an old dvd player and hooked it up to the a/v receiver with component cables and got nothing.


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, I just looked up video settings for the playstation3 and I have to set it to hdmi. It is now set for component so this should end my problem.....hopefully. I'll soon see. Thanks guys. :T


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry, I fell asleep last night. I really need to work on my explanations better because that is what I was trying to relay in my earlier post last night but after reading them
again I realize that I never mentioned changing the PS3 setting to HDMI. sorry about that, I hope it all worked out alright.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

No worries dsr. Well, I finally got it going but it's like breaking into the CIA to get it going. You have to program the display, video, and sound settings to match your tv/projector and your home theater setup. Now I have my video settings set to hdmi and my audio played via optical digital. I had to go through all the formats that my SC25 supports. It's a pain in the **** but the picture is quite amazing really. Thanks for your help guys. I love forums. Lol


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Quick question; Why are you running audio optical instead of HDMI? Running optical will prevent you from getting the HD audio from Bluray on the PS3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

My projector is ceiling mounted and about 10 from my equipment. Video only works if I connect my projector directly to my ps3 then run my audio [optical digital] to my receiver. I can get sound but no video if I connect directly to the receiver. In other words, if I want to play the ps3, I just disconnect the hdmi from my satellite receiver and plug it into the ps3. I have the ps3 sitting on top of my satellite receiver and just share that cable. Is there another way?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't know if you are doing anything wrong but, you should be able to run HDMI to your projector from the receiver and just switch between inputs. Something sounds as if it isn't working correctly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

That is what I thought but nothing happens when I hook it up directly to the a/v receiver.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Let me check into a coue of things when I get back to the house in a bit. It should work HDMI to the receiver.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you so much. I would be most grateful if you could figure it out. I just tried again but no dice. In fact, I can scroll through all my video inputs on the receiver and nothing changes. It's like the SC25 doesn't acknowledge any difference. I get the satellite on them all.


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

I can connect my ps3 to the a/v receiver via hdmi and hear it but I have no video if this helps any.


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

Got it! I did not have the kuro link enabled and that is what the projector has to be connected to. I had to find out if my equipment was compatible and fortunately it is so it came right on when I plugged that up. This stuff can be maddening. LOL


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

That's awesome! Congratulations! It's definitely frustrating from time to time but really pays off when you get it all dialed in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you dsr. It really sounds great.


----------

